# Your Favorite Comedians-all time



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Straight off number one has to be Richard Pryor, then Don Rickles, Sam Kinnison,George Carlin,Jonathan Winters-those would be my stand up guys,now for TV and Movie comedy people,would have to be,Peter Sellers and Jerry Lewis. Flatband


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Tim Minchin without a doubt.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Joe Rogan, Carlin, Chris rock, Daniel Tosh


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

lee evans : 



on chavs:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNFIujGudp8


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

piano


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Denis Leary's stand up was awesome.

LGD


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> Denis Leary's stand up was awesome.
> 
> LGD


I second that. 'No cure for cancer' was a great album, even though he did steal a lot of material from Bill Hicks.


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

hello its larry the cable guy, jeff fox ron white


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Aww man, Love Foxworthy!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

A bunch of my favs have already been mentioned. I will add Dane Cook, as I find him VERY funny.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice cut with Rickles Imperial. Really getting on in years and still good but In his prime he was simply awesome.You never ever wanted to sit in the front row of a Rickles gig! Flatband


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

NightKnight said:


> A bunch of my favs have already been mentioned. I will add Dane Cook, as I find him VERY funny.


While others may disagree I will have to agree. Dane cook is hilarious!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


> Joe Rogan, Carlin, Chris rock, Daniel Tosh


Tosh YES SIR, Chris Rock? YES SIR, Carlos Mencia, Robin Williams use to be great as well


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Robin Williams-MY GOD! Energy Personified! Flatband


----------



## Tim (Oct 29, 2011)

Although it wasnt in my era benny hill made me laugh but rowan atkinson makes me laugh Johny English 2 re born funniest movie. Must watch


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Lee Evans is very funny, I also like Dave Chapelle, but I think my favourite comedian on TV was this guy:


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Daniel Tosh from Tosh.O GREAT STUFF!


----------



## Marbles (Jan 23, 2010)

FLATBANDS CHOICES ARE MINE ALSO .


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Rich Hall is a great stand up IMO


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

Bill engvill doing here's your sign


----------



## slingshooterman (Mar 21, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> Aww man, Love Foxworthy!


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

slingshooterman said:


> Aww man, Love Foxworthy!











[/quote]







Jeff foxworthy is an awesome comedian


----------



## Semper Rogue (Aug 15, 2012)

Good topic. Awhile back I was suffering from a breakup and I think we all know how screwed that time can be. Anyway, I was feeling pretty bleh and I was going through YOUTUBE for just about any comic relief. Most of it was somewhat funny but two things that come to mind and still make me chuckle are the Arab comedians (yeah, Arab) and their take on how they are treated. It was brutal, honest comedy and I needed to laugh so I did.

The other. I can't remember the skit but I think it was the old "Dean Martin Roast" thing of the 70's. One of them has a good shot of Telly Savalas (TV's Kojak and lollypop guy) laughing so hard that he squeaks like a little girl. OMG! Now that was funny. 

Sometimes the "Bloopers" on comedy shows are good for a laugh or two. Good topic.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

I grew up watching these guys. Never did out grow them. Just classic clean humor.


----------



## acmarauder (Sep 3, 2012)

Aside from those mentioned - and I could name so many..big fan of standtup. My all time fav is Mitch...






Males: Mitch Hedberg, Bernie Mac, Brian Posehn, Dave Chappelle, Bill Cosby, Harland Williams, Russell Peters, Pablo Francisco

Females: Wanda Sykes, Kathy Griffin, Margaret Cho, Lisa Lampanelli, Brett Butler (From Grace Under Fire)


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

I will also go with Mitch Hedberg, and add Bill Hicks and Brian Regan.

For societal / political humor, Bill Hicks had no peer, and for clean comedy, it is hard to beat Regan in my mind. His face is just wrong. This is one of my favorite bits of all time.


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

George Carlin (saw live twice), Stephen Lynch (saw live once), Joe Rogan (would drop it all to go see!)


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

*Standup: *George Carlin, Chris Rock, Richard Prior, Eddie Murphy, Don Rickles, in that order.
*In TV shows:* John Cleese in _Fawlty Towers, _the guy who plays Sheldon on _The Big Bang Theory._


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Billy Connelly ,best ever


----------

